# Einen guten Rutsch



## Full Flavor (31 Dezember 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder....

ich wünsche jedem ein schönes erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Feiert schön!!!!:sm19:Aber nicht übertreiben *ROFL*

Grüße 

FF


----------



## winnman (31 Dezember 2010)

Einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg 2011.

:sm24:

wünscht euch Winnman


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2010)

Ein guter Rutsch, funktioniert bei uns bestimmt. Der 
Schnee liegt plattgefahren auf der Straße und zur 
Zeit regnet es bei 0-1 Grad darauf, Mann kann wirklich
Schlitzschuhlaufen, alles voller Eis. 

Ich wünsche allen Forumsmitglieder einen "Guten Rutsch"


----------



## Corosop15 (31 Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen Usern, Moderatoren und Admins alles Gute für das Neue Jar 2011.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Jan (31 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## online (31 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr (nur nicht beim Autofahren, wie momentan).


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2010)

... dem kann ich nur zustimmen ...

Euch allen einen (nur sinngemäß) Guten Rutsch ins 2011, ebenfalls ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr, alles Gute und vor Allem Gesundheit.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wünsche auch allen Freunden, Bekannten, Unbekannten... einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, gesundes neues Jahr!

Außerdem möchte ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich dafür bedanken, dass mir so viele hier im Forum und im Chat mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, wenn ich mal fragen bei den Hausaufgaben habe. Manchmal reicht ja wirklich schon ein kleiner Schlag in den Nacken. Eventuell auch mal ein großer...

***************************
Es wird sicherlich auch 2011 unregelmäßige Kieztouren geben. 2010 waren es 3 in der zweiten Jahreshälfte. Also, wer Lust hat, der kann sich ja mal melden. Dann kann man vielleicht auch mal was Größeres planen. 
***************************

Schöne Grüße aus dem tauenden Norden und bis nächstes Jahr,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen hier im Forum einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2010)

...auch von mir, Guten Rutsch und ein kurzschlussfreies 2011...

Tommi


----------



## Safety (31 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch, vor allem Sicher  , und eine gesundes und erfolgreiches 2011.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (31 Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch allen einen guten Rutsch und vorallem ein ruhigeres Jahr 2011 - ich hoffe ich kann dann endlich mal meinen Resturlaub abfeiern


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch, vor allem Sicher  , und eine gesundes und erfolgreiches 2011.



Gibet da noch keine Vorschrift für ? *ROFL*


Ich wünsche auch allen einen Guten Rutsch (bei dem Schnee und Glatteis ja kein Problem) viel Glück und Gesundheit im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch Euch auch allen ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr.

Feiert schön mit: :sm24: :s20: :sc4:
:s22:


----------



## borromeus (31 Dezember 2010)

Happy new Year!!!!!

.... keine Sorge, am Montag geht die ...... vom letzten Jahr genauso weiter, wie sie aufgehört hat.

:sm24:


----------



## hucki (31 Dezember 2010)

Ich geh' jetzt auch zum


 
und später dann





und wünsch' Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.



Übrigens, wußtet ihr schon, daß Neujahr auch im nächsten Jahr auf den 1.Januar fällt?



Und dies noch zum (Jahres-)Schluß:


			
				Meinem Vater schrieb:
			
		

> Ob sie tanzen, saufen, schlafen
> oder besoffen auf dem Kopfe
> oder in der Ecke steh'n ->
> 
> *IN'S NEUE JAHR MUSS JEDER GEH'N!*


----------



## dalbi (31 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir, allen hier im Forum einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## -Andreas- (31 Dezember 2010)

*2011*

Allen Forums-Mitgliedern einen schönen Jahreswechsel, alles Gute, beste Gesundheit, viele neue Ideen... und damit einen guten Start ins neue Jahr 2011.


Grüße von -Andreas-

Prost :sm24: ...


----------



## Lebenslang (31 Dezember 2010)

Viel Gesundheit, Glück und Arbeit in 2011 für alle Forenteilnehmer.


----------

